# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدارس مدينة محمد بن زايد،،،، ادخــــــــلوا ضروري!!!!!!!!

## *عســـل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خـــــــواتي بغيت احسن المدارس الخــاصه والنمـــــوذجيه في مدينة محمد بن زايد او حواليها....؟؟


ضروووووووووووووووري الله يخليكن,,,



انتـــــــــظر ردكــــــــــــــــن

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## حور @ العين

مدرسة كامبردج

----------


## أطيب قلب

مدرسة الإمارات الوطنية ممتازه بس زحمه 
مدرسة البشاير
مدرسة النجاح

----------


## *عســـل*

> مدرسة الإمارات الوطنية ممتازه بس زحمه 
> مدرسة البشاير
> مدرسة النجاح


مشكورة اختي،، بس هالمدارس خاصه ولا نموذجية...؟؟

----------


## *عســـل*

> مدرسة كامبردج


مشكورة الغالية على الافادة

----------


## *ام عبووودي*

عزيزتي محمد بن زايد ما فيها مدرسه نموذجيه كل اللي ذكروهم الاخوات مدارس خاصه

عندج مدرسة الأصايل النموذجيه اقرب مدرسه لج وهي في خليفه أ

----------


## بـراءة

في نموذجيه توصل المدينه محمد بن زايد مدرسه البوااااادي النموذجيه والخاصه عندج مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه 

والله يوفقج

----------


## *عســـل*

> عزيزتي محمد بن زايد ما فيها مدرسه نموذجيه كل اللي ذكروهم الاخوات مدارس خاصه
> 
> عندج مدرسة الأصايل النموذجيه اقرب مدرسه لج وهي في خليفه أ


مشكورة فديتج..
بس يقولون ان فاتحين مدرسه نموذجيه الحين،، بس ما اعرف شو اسمها؟؟





> في نموذجيه توصل المدينه محمد بن زايد مدرسه البوااااادي النموذجيه والخاصه عندج مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه 
> 
> والله يوفقج


تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## دمعة الماسة

مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه 
مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه 
مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه 

بدون منافس

----------


## *عســـل*

> مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه 
> مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه 
> مدرسه الامارات الوطنيه 
> 
> بدون منافس


مشكورة الغالية،، بس قالولي مافي مجال،، لان زحمة عندهم

----------


## wideeyes

هيه حتى انا سرت اسجل ولدي وحطوووه على الويتنق لست في مدرسة الامارات و بعد شويفات  :Frown:  الله يعينا

----------


## ام عموري

الاصايل ليست نموذجية لكن من مدارس الشراكة

----------


## **ليتني همك**

أنا وايدمعت عن الإمارات الوطنيه وودي أسجل بنتي فيها

----------


## الألمااسه

أنا سجلت بناتي في مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه بس وايد زحمه

----------


## الألمااسه

أنا سجلت بناتي في مدرسة الامارات الوطنيه بس وايد زحمه

----------

